# BitPim and LG VX8100 - not detecting com ports

## arron

I know that BitPim can't auto-detect the 8100 phone as of yet, but I can't even get to the step before that of finding any available ports on my computer, every time I try in BitPim it says "I couldn't find any candidate ports" so it doesn't even list any for me to pick from. I know the USB cable works, but have no clue where to go from here.

----------

## jd2066

Hi,

I have a VX8100 phone too.

Here is what I did to get it to work (Note: This assumes you have a 2.6 kernel and are using udev):

1. Add usbserial support to the kernel as a module.

 In the kernel menuconfig go to "Device Drivers > USB support > USB Converter support".

 Select USB Serial Converter support to be a module.

 Then select USB Generic Serial Driver.

 Close menuconfig and install the module.

2. Add the phone ids to the modprobe config.

 In terminal run: echo "options usbserial vendor=0x1004 product=0x6000" > /etc/modules.d/usbserial

 Then run: modules-update

 Then run: echo "usbserial" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

3. Add udev rules and add cellphone group.

 Create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/60-cell.rules with the following in it:

```
SUBSYSTEM!="usb_device", ACTION!="add", GOTO="cell_rules_end"

# LG Phone

SYSFS{idVendor}=="1004", SYSFS{idProduct}=="6000", GROUP="cellphone", MODE="0660"

LABEL="cell_rules_end"
```

 Create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-cell.rules with the following in it:

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", SYSFS{product}=="LG CDMA USB Modem", NAME="cellphone"
```

 Run in terminal: groupadd cellphone

 Next Run: usermod -a cellphone [YOURLOGINNAME]

 Relogin to your account so the groups are refreshed.

4. In bitpim set /dev/cellphone as the phone path

 Run bitpim

 Go to Edit > Settings

 Under Com Port type "/dev/cellphone" (without quotes).

 Click Ok

5. Plug in phone and test

 Plug in phone

 Try to import data from phone by hitting the "Get Phone Data" button

If you need more detailed information on doing parts of this like recompiling the kernel just reply back and ask.

Justin

Edit:

It appears the 10-cell.rules file doesn't work right so that step should be skipped and /dev/cellphone replaced with /dev/ttyUSB1.Last edited by jd2066 on Wed Dec 06, 2006 3:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arron

you lost me right from the beginning, I don't know much computer terminology so I don't know what a kernel is, I kinda didn't bother to read the rest of it yet...

but since you got yours to work, I'm definitely hoping that I can get mine going also.

----------

## jd2066

First of all did you install Gentoo using the installer on the Gentoo CD or using the manual install instructions on the web site (like http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1)?

Justin

Edit: Also run "uname -rvo" (without quotes) in a terminal and post the output.

----------

## arron

(after editing this post like 18 times for various other things)

I figured it all out, apparently I had a bad driver or something

one other question though, just out of curiosity... why is BitPim converting the files to MP3's? I already had them as MIDI's, can't you just upload the midi file as is instead of having it converted? it seems like the software is converting it as a mandatory step before uploading it.

[/topic]

----------

## jd2066

 *arron wrote:*   

> one other question though, just out of curiosity... why is BitPim converting the files to MP3's? I already had them as MIDI's, can't you just upload the midi file as is instead of having it converted? it seems like the software is converting it as a mandatory step before uploading it.

 

It could be that maybe it thinks MIDI files aren't supported by the phone.

If you want to try and upload them you can use the instructions at http://www.bitpim.org/help/faq-bypassaudioconversion.htm to bypass the convert dialog.

Justin

----------

## woody3000

I can get my phone (VX8300) working by pointing bitpim at ttyUSB0, but I'd rather it be a consitent device.  Sometimes it'll show up as ttyUSB1 and then I'd have to go in a change the settings again.  My udev rules are:

10-cell.rules:

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", SYSFS{product}=="LG CDMA USB Modem", NAME="cellphone"

60-cell.rules:

SUBSYSTEM!="usb_device", ACTION!="add", GOTO="cell_rules_end"

# LG Phone

SYSFS{idVendor}=="1004", SYSFS{idProduct}=="6000", GROUP="cellphone", MODE="0660"

LABEL="cell_rules_end"

How can I make my phone always show up as /dev/cellphone?  Thanks.

----------

## jd2066

 *woody3000 wrote:*   

> How can I make my phone always show up as /dev/cellphone?  Thanks.

 

I've been trying to do that too without much success.

The 10-cell.rules file I posted earlier was an attempt I thought did it but later found it didn't.

For now you should remove 10-cell.rules file as it doesn't work.

The problem I'm having right now is that the two devices don't appear to have any unique values to put in a rule file. 

Justin

Edit:

I just noticed one doesn't need to use a kernel module with a device node to work with the phone, apparently one can just have bitpim use libusb to access the phone.

Here's how:

1. As root rmmod usbserial.

2. Set bitpim's device to auto.

3. Try to sync and if it works remove usbserial from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

I think the bitpim ebuild or something was fixed as I don't think using libusb worked before.

----------

